# Aireview no. 56



## Investor (27 April 2005)

Hot off the press. Issue no. 56 just released. I have read all issues since inception.


----------



## RichKid (27 April 2005)

Investor said:
			
		

> Hot off the press. Issue no. 56 just released. I have read all issues since inception.




Yep, great mag, quite a few people here have been reading it since last year too. It has some critical reviews of brokers too from time to time. Some people think that just because a big broker tips a stock that it's a sure thing. Carsalesman=brokers at times. They are just salesmen working on commission or similar. Very few really good ones out there that you can trust. They work for the big instos and fleece us little guys everyday.

I love the cover artwork, anyone who doesn't subscribe should- it's free.

BTW do you know much about the guys who write it? They used to do some other business mag which isn't around anymore.


----------



## Investor (3 May 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> BTW do you know much about the guys who write it? They used to do some other business mag which isn't around anymore.




G'day RichKid,

I had a look at the names, but I do not know them. 

As for brokers, I fully agree. I only read their reports occasionally if I come across them, to see whether they might be telling me something I do not know. Sometimes, I pick up some ideas. Other times, I laugh at some of the silly recommendations that they put up. 

As they rely on volume trading for their income, they can be prone to "spin".

A broker's advice is only as good as his/her skill set and intentions.

I sometimes buy when some brokers say sell and vice versa.

I think the really good ones do not have to work for too many years. Once they build their own capital base, they can do it for themselves. No need to work for employers or clients. Freedom.


----------

